# Dayton (MTD) needs parts



## bushop (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello and thanks in advance.

I have an old Dayton (made by MTD) that needs some TLC. I never received any manuals and searching the web revealed nothing... except this web site!

Dayton two stage, 24", late 80's or early 90's I think.

3Z756 / I119B is on the tag.

Anyone know where I could possibly find parts listings?

The MTD and Grainger web sites have been no help.

Thanks


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello bushop, welcome to our group. I put dayton 3z756 snowblower into google and came up with this site.

ShowMeTheParts - Automotive Aftermarket Electronic Catalog

It referenced two Goodyear brand serpentine replacement belts for the drive and auger. A little poking around I found a whole lot of listings for MTD machines for things other than belts.

MTD's website might not list each and every machine that company ever put out on the market. I've had some good luck contacting their customer service from their web site, so you might try that approach. They may be able to point you in the right direction and tell you the MTD model cross reference.


----------

